# WUAUCLT.EXE-1360D60A.pf



## brandonw (Oct 21, 2008)

Even though auto update is turned off on somebody's computer, WUAUCLT.EXE-1360D60A.pf is a running process. Does that seem like a virus? It's in the Windows/prefetch folder, btw. Thank you.


----------



## brandonw (Oct 21, 2008)

I forgot to say it's Windows XP SP3.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

As it turns out, automatic updates are never really truly turned off. :smile: This was discussed in the Microsoft Windows forums some time back...


----------



## brandonw (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks JohnWill. Exactly what I needed to know.

I wanted to read more about but couldn't find it. Anybody has a link pls post it. But my question is answered thanks again JohnWill


----------

